# Fresh water crab, aquatic roach & other roaches



## orionmystery (Jul 31, 2013)

Fresh water crab we found at night.



IMG_8838 merged copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_8833 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Aquatic roach, from the same puddle as the crabs.



IMG_9138 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_9133 copy (2) by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_7741b copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


This one was huge. Shot with the MPE65 at 1:1.



IMG_8711 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_7360 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_7265 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jul 31, 2013)

Neat collection!


----------

